# How to Stop the Amazon Assistant aa.hta Service



## Gabrielfofera (Jul 23, 2017)

So first of all, English is not my main language so, sorry for my bad england ok?

I will be fast and right to the point but just to make things clear this is not a final fix for fully deleting the ''virus'' but to get rid of that pop up window all the time that seems to be strong enough to resist some of the best anti-viruses out there so here is the deal:

1: Press windows key + R and write ''services.msc''
2: Find the Amazon Assistant instance and right click it and go to proprieties(i think)
3: if you did it right you will notice that in one of the boxes it is set to ''automatic'', just change it to ''disabled'' and after it stop the service.
4: save clicking on the Ok button and then go to the task manager
5: find the Amazon Assistant exe and just finish it if possible.

Now you should notice that the annoying windows has gone and from there you can get time to find a tutorial to help you get rid of the Amazon Assistant files.

That's it, leave a comment if I helped you and if not also leave a comment and i will try to help if possible.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

not malware cleaning so moved to gen security
This isn't a virus but a program that is downloaded from amazon
just go to add/remove programs & uninstall it. Sometimes you need to do it twice


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, I've edited your post for language. Please be more careful in the future as this is a family friendly site.


----------



## Rhael (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you soooo sooo much Gabriel!! out of all information on internet, Yours was the easiest and the most effective!! you have saved me sooo much time! Thank you!
Wishing you great success on your further journey!
Rhael


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm going to close this as it's not really a tutorial as claimed in the title and none is required since a simple uninstall is all that's needed. I've also changed to title to reflect what it actually is.

It appears to me as simply an attempt to get others to tag on their approval. I'm not sure to what end but this is not the proper platform for one post wonders. If you need help with something please start a thread of your own for personal assistance.


----------

